# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand >  Ausserplanmässiger Besuch in Ranong > Treffen ?

## Bagsida

Hallo,

gestern hat mich ein Freund gefragt, ob ich Ihn am Do. 12.11.2009 zum "Club Andaman Pier" nach Ranong zwecks dessen Visa-Run kutschieren würde.......werde also am 12.11.2009 um 11:00 Uhr am "Club Andaman Pier" sein und wenn der "Visa-Runner" ca. 1 h später wieder zurück ist, werden wir wohl was essen gehen, d.h. das wäre eine Gelegenheit sich zu treffen .......

Unser Rückweg nach Phuket wird diesmal wohl nicht über eine nördliche Route führen - geschickt wäre, wenn man in Höhe des Airports / Ranong links (Osten) in die N4006 abbiegen und dann in den Bergen nach Süden kommen könnte, ohne bis fast zur anderen Seite, d.h. also nach Nord-Ost fahren zu müssen - finde dort aber keine Verbindung auf den Karten - hat jemand eine Idee ?

Bagsida

----------

